

Vim and composability - prasoon2211
http://ferd.ca/vim-and-composability.html

======
dalke
"using ctrl+x as a prefix for file handling shortcuts in emacs, or just
holding ctrl or meta is modal editing"

Jef Raskin coined the term "quasimode" to distinguish between vi-style modal
interface and the emacs interface of holding ctrl or meta keys.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mode_%28computer_interface%29#Q...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mode_%28computer_interface%29#Quasimodes)
.

The original text is visible at
[https://books.google.com/books?id=D39vjmLfO3kC&pg=PA55&lpg=P...](https://books.google.com/books?id=D39vjmLfO3kC&pg=PA55&lpg=PA55&dq=raskin+quasimodes&source=bl&ots=CQoD943VS3&sig=K-ngO6m5beIiWPkvrwzOHPu_BIY&hl=sv&sa=X&ei=YRX0VPuLOoLMyAO_poGoCQ&ved=0CDAQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q=raskin%20quasimodes&f=false)
. It mentions another's phrase to distinguish the "spring loaded" temporary
modal of ctrl+x prefix in emacs vs. the "spring locked" modal of vi.

